# My Yu-Gi-Oh amateur drawing



## glukkon7 (Mar 1, 2017)

I've spent almost 8 h drawing this ;P


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

welcome the forum!


----------



## glukkon7 (Mar 1, 2017)

avni said:


> welcome the forum!


Hello 

Honestly, I was active in this forum 2 years ago and now, after a long break in drawing, I decided to come back


----------

